# Anybody Pressing Women's Thongs?



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm currently offering Women's Thongs on one of my CafePress shops, and they're quite popular. It's one of the few items that CafePress is still exclusively heat pressing, rather than DTG printing. They press on a 5.8 oz. 100% Ultra-fine combed ring spun 1x1 baby rib cotton fabric.

Now that I'm going on my own, I'm trying to figure out (1) Where CafePress gets their blank thongs, and (2) what kind of transfer paper to use to press them.

Hanes has a 95% Cotton/5% Spandex thong...but I'm concerned about stretching and cracking the design.

*Question:  Is anybody pressing thongs, where do you get your blanks, and what kind of paper are you using?

*As always...THANKS in advance!


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

We press womans thongs, In fact we are branding our own line of womans sexy clothing.

We have inquired with many places for stock and I think we'll be moving into having them manufactured for us.

however I think AA and Broder have a limited selection.

Also, believe it or not Walmart has a decent price for one off's..
We will print anything the customer wants, it can get pretty risque' at times 
by the way - we use using imageclip and a cap press with great success. no cracking or peeling. Just be sure to stretch the panty over the platen and pre press to heat it up and help the stretch.

Another option is this place:
LINGERIE MART | WHOLESALE LINGERIE | USA LINGERIE DISTRIBUTORS


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Believe it or not, I had planned on using ImageClip with my cap press! That's GREAT to know. Now I just have to find blank thongs!

Would the Hanes 95/5 combo NOT work? Or would that 5% Spandex cause problems.

Thanks again!


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Most thongs contain spandex to some degree, helps stretch and fit.

The spandex hasn't caused us grief at all.

Have phun and good luck.
Different crowd orders thongs and they can be fun


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep, one of my sites is an "alternative lifestyle" site for shirts, thongs, boxers, etc. We've got some _very_ risque sayings...and they sell like hotcakes!

BTW, I found another supplier that offers 12 pair, white, 4 sm-6 med-2 lg per pack, for $15. If you want the link, send me a private email.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## aussiebloke (Jan 1, 2008)

G'day Drew,

Would you be able to PM the info for the thongs? 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> They press on a 5.8 oz. 100% Ultra-fine combed ring spun 1x1 baby rib cotton fabric.


that sounds an awful lot like American Apparels description for their thongs, which like everyone has already said, you will need to stretch a bit and pre-press to heat up and help with stretch and adhesion.

Good luck!


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

A bunch of guys who make offensive T-shirts and no jokes about pressing womens thongs. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## thong sellers (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey there everyone, Im reallly new to this site and new to the business scene ,however I do sell thongs and lingerie on ebay ,however Im starting a little ebay business ,well it is womens thongs with iron on logos on the thongs,if you know a good wholesaler for plain thongs please let me know and if you have any tips please feel free to share them with me as my hubby and I dont know much thanks everyone.


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

thong sellers said:


> Hey there everyone, Im reallly new to this site and new to the business scene ,however I do sell thongs and lingerie on ebay ,however Im starting a little ebay business ,well it is womens thongs with iron on logos on the thongs,if you know a good wholesaler for plain thongs please let me know and if you have any tips please feel free to share them with me as my hubby and I dont know much thanks everyone.


I found them for a great price at Wholesale Lingerie - Cotton Spandex Basic Thong - BestWholesaleLingerie.com

However, I have no idea as to the quality. I haven't ordered any yet. If you do, please let the rest of us know how they work out.


----------



## thong sellers (Jan 28, 2008)

hey there Drew, thanks for the site ,however I have checked them out before and they dont have any plain black or white thongs or any solid color plain thongs.have you tried LINGERIE MART ?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> A bunch of guys who make offensive T-shirts and no jokes about pressing womens thongs. I'm so disappointed.


 
If this was the other forum I post regularly on, I would have, but those kinds of comments would likely get me suspended here.


----------



## azaleaburr (Oct 14, 2009)

Like Brazilian waxes and sex toys, the thong is not for everyone. But it can serve a purpose—and no, it's not peeking out from low-slung jeans, flashing too much information. All you need is a selection of thongs and a butt!



-----
L'expérience est le meilleur professeur, mais un imbécile apprendra d'aucun autre.  
|*Chemise de nuit* | *Lingerie de nuit* |


----------

